
I went to a huge cryptocurrency hackathon in San Francisco and brough my camera - davecraige
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlHMpjE0lvk&feature=youtu.be
======
Mr_SeLeNiO
awesome! thanks for sharing :)

